# Planted Tanks > Fertilisation and Algae >  KNO3 Banned in SG!?

## lEddyl

Got a friend who recently went NA to get some lushgro KNO3 but was told it's not for sales. banned in SG.

Cause it's been use to make KNO3 Bomb. 

any other cheap alternative we can still get now?

----------


## Shadow

O.. no, I'm using KNO3 and not many left  :Exasperated:

----------


## zyblack

Wow...then those fertilizers sold in plant nurseries also got banned? Better go stock up.

----------


## Shadow

how about using Ca(NO3)2.4(H2O), Calcium Nitrate? is it also banned?

----------


## uklau

Better confirm this before taking any further action. Don't push the panic button yet.

----------


## valice

http://www.spf.gov.sg/mic/2007/070628_EP.htm

Now the control has been transferred to NEA to SPF. So the regulation is tighter. Probably that's why they are more difficult to get nowadays.

Press release from SPF
*NEW CONTROL MEASURES FOR 15 CHEMICALS (EXPLOSIVE PRECURSORS) IN SINGAPORE*

From 1 July 2007, the Singapore Police Force (SPF) will be instituting a new regulatory regime under the Arms & Explosives (Amendment) Act, Cap 13 to control the use of a select group of 15 chemicals, which are explosive precursors (i.e. ingredients which can be used to make improvised explosive devices or IEDs).

The introduction of this measure is intended to make it more difficult for terrorists to obtain access to explosives and reflects our continual effort to protect Singapore from terrorism. 

These 15 chemicals can be found in Annex A. Of these chemicals, usage of the first 13 [listed as (a) to (m) in the annex] has all along been regulated by the National Environment Agency (NEA) under the Environmental Pollution Control Act, Cap 94A. Control over their usage will be handed over to SPF for regulation on 1 July 2007. The use of the remaining two [listed as (n) & (o)] has not been previously regulated.
On implementation, anyone who wishes to “use” which is defined as “to deal, possess, import, export, manufacture or store” any of these 15 chemicals will need to apply for a licence issued by SPF.

PUBLIC AFFAIRS DEPARTMENT
SINGAPORE POLICE FORCE
28 JUNE 2007 @ 10am

----------


## Shadow

Calcium Nitrate not in the list  :Grin:  assumin can be found in singapore

The web site also said that you can get user license.

----------


## ranmasatome

wa..sian....

----------


## sunnydaze

Kno3 is one of the 3 ingrediants in Black Powder lah, now the B word very sensitive.

----------


## PeterGwee

Planted tanks going down the toilet soon.... :Crying: 

Regards,
Peter Gwee

----------


## juggler

Just feed your fish more.  :Smile: 

BTW - the restriction has been in place since July. Did anyone manage to get any KNO3 from Dr Mallick, perhaps?

----------


## medicineman

Chill folks, it is restricted and not banned yet. Eventually you will be able to get from some authorized party, and I'm pretty sure small amount of 250-500 grams is reasonable (heck a lot even for a one ton tank) enough for privateer to posses without regarding one as a potential trouble maker. The thing is getting some will be harder and will be definately more expensive since it is restricted and carefully monitored.

It has been on restriction here long ago due previous to extreme cases if you know what I mean. But since the demand on agriculture is high, I still can get some from the right holes at just the right amount.

Lastly if things get out of hand, back to the liquid macro ferts then. For the liquified and mixed up version of this nitrogen fert does not explode or something.

----------


## PeterGwee

Mmmmmmmmm...The singapore hydroponics website does seem to have KNO3 in its product line still. Might need to email them for further clarification since I haven't bought any KNO3 since 3-4yrs ago.... :Laughing:  

Regards,
Peter Gwee

----------


## zyblack

> Mmmmmmmmm...The singapore hydroponics website does seem to have KNO3 in its product line still. Might need to email them for further clarification since I haven't bought any KNO3 since 3-4yrs ago.... 
> 
> Regards,
> Peter Gwee


That catalogue is dated Dec 2006...Wonder if they have spare stock. I could always go back to dosing pee in my tank  :Grin:

----------


## CK Yeo

Yes, KNO3 can be used to make fertilizer bomb. I think NHNO3 too. 

Ban is a strong word. I think it is more like controlled sales.

ck

----------


## mordrake

hope this can get cleared up soon.
was going to get some KNO3 today... :Crying:

----------


## juggler

Frankly, I never dose KNO3 in my tanks. So I am not missing the compound.  :Smile: 

The only thing I miss is pouring some in a glass of water and letting my kids observe the endothermic reaction.

----------


## illumnae

hopefully NA and/or some other LFS obtains the license to sell this soon. my current supply won't last past the end of the year

----------


## yappeyap

So better stock up now or its gone forever.....

Precious muhaaaaa....precious!!!!

----------


## illumnae

isn't it gone from NA now already? if it isn't i'm going tomorrow to stock up

----------


## lolo

No more at NA. Only K2SO4 and KH2PO4 sold there now.

----------


## PeterGwee

> Subject: Availability of LUSHGro-STRAIGHT FERTILIZERS Solid - Potassium
> Nitrate (KNO3)
> 
> 
> Hi HPC, is your product potassium nitrate is available for purchase
> since I have heard in our aquatic planted tank forum that a shop no longer
> carries it due to being banned in singapore?
> 
> Regards,
> Peter Gwee (AquaticQuotient.com member)





> Hi Peter
> 
> Thanks for your query.
> 
> Yes you are right. Our government has banned the sale of Potassium Nitrate
> in Singapore due to security reasons. Reason - it CAN ALSO be used as an
> ingredient to ignite bombs.
> 
> However, permission has been granted in other countries to use this
> ...


Well...it's banned at the moment from the look of things.  :Crying:  The only way now is to switch over to Seachem stuff (diluted liquid KNO3 with an expensive price tag... :Sad: )

Regards,
Peter Gwee

----------


## illumnae

given how the bureaucracy likes to drag its feet on things, especially security issues, it seems that we're in for a long wait  :Crying:

----------


## taz_boy

sounds bad. liquid fertiliser is going to burn a hole in my pocket  :Opps:

----------


## evolim83

All the hassles just to get kno3
Thanks to Youtube, i guess! :Grin:

----------


## barmby

Perhaps more LushGRO-Aqua might help.

----------


## valice

Before the days of EI, how people do good aquascapes? Grow healthy plants?
*hint* roots.

----------


## wasabi8888

Maybe it's time to auction my KNO3.... $40 per 100g? going once? going twice?

----------


## XnSdVd

We've got plenty of nitrate ions floating around in the tank, we just need the potassium no? I'd imagine adding it in tiny doses wouldn't be too harmful. And potassium isn't on the list... any idea where to buy some?

----------


## zyblack

You could still dose potassium and phosphorus from KH2PO4 and plain potassium from K2SO4. Nitrates and phosphorus I guess fish food and poo should suffice. Growth will probably slow down unlike the "steroid" days. Returning back to the "El Natural" I guess.

----------


## juggler

I am sure KNO3 is available somewhere. Otherwise how do farms (especially those hydroponics farms) operate?

----------


## illumnae

maybe they got a license to purchase and use KNO3? the website linked by valice did say "controlled" and not "banned" so it's not inconceivable that heavy duty users obtained a license

----------


## uklau

Fellow forumers, 

I don't see why we should make a big "hu ha" out of this matter. This will only makes the supplier to increase the price further up. The basic demand & supply chain reasoning! We never know who is reading this thread now. Furthermore, the information gathered is not consistent. I've just gotten a reply from a salesperson @ Merck saying that there is no restriction for them to bring in the item to SG.

If the cheapest & popular way is no more an option, we can always move on to the second cheapest product  :Grin: . There is still a wide range of products to choose from, ranging from the lower budget ones like Lushgro liquids, Wonder-Gro liquids (not sure if there is MagicGro  :Grin: ) & all the China/Taiwan brand to time proven "bombs" like Dennerle, ADA, Ferka, Seachem & the list continues. Not that bad after all. We still have tons of options to choose from  :Smile: .

My point is, don't make ourselves look so desperate & helpless  :Grin: .

----------


## samuelgoh

hi guys, so now , wats the best way to substitute KNO3 ?

----------


## mordrake

yep, lots of substitutes out there. but for those with bigger tanks, have to spend abit more.

those who wants to get KNO3, C328 has stock as of lunchtime

----------


## neon

> yep, lots of substitutes out there. but for those with bigger tanks, have to spend abit more.
> 
> those who wants to get KNO3, C328 has stock as of lunchtime


C328 has Dr Mallick product ? I asked the aunty this evening about Dr Mallick product , and she is not carrying his product . Huh ????

----------


## mordrake

> C328 has Dr Mallick product ? I asked the aunty this evening about Dr Mallick product , and she is not carrying his product . Huh ????


not from Dr Mallick. can't remember the brand.
it's at the front of the shop (outside nearer to polyart), kept in a carton box. other various dry ferts sold too.

----------


## illumnae

a fast hand fast leg bro bought all the available KNO3 from C328 already. I was there at about 1130am, but there was only Potassium Sulphate and Calcium Sulphate left  :Grin:  Polyart also told me that earlier on someone was at their place asking about KNO3...so i guess whoever it was snapped up everything to keep for future use  :Laughing:

----------


## Goondoo

> a fast hand fast leg bro bought all the available KNO3 from C328 already. I was there at about 1130am, but there was only Potassium Sulphate and Calcium Sulphate left  Polyart also told me that earlier on someone was at their place asking about KNO3...*so i guess whoever it was snapped up everything to keep for future use*


Either that or to make.......  :Shocked:

----------


## illumnae

hahaha yeah maybe! found out from our forum the last remaining stock was at c328 and went to camp overnight?  :Grin: 

 :Flame:  :Flame:  :Flame:

----------


## mordrake

> a fast hand fast leg bro bought all the available KNO3 from C328 already. I was there at about 1130am, but there was only Potassium Sulphate and Calcium Sulphate left  Polyart also told me that earlier on someone was at their place asking about KNO3...so i guess whoever it was snapped up everything to keep for future use


wah i post yesterday in AQ and AF, today all gone?!  :Shocked: 
really fast hand fast leg.

----------


## Shadow

o..no... I'm too late  :Crying:

----------


## blurrblurr

> wah i post yesterday in AQ and AF, today all gone?! 
> really fast hand fast leg.


Think I know who is the fast hand fast leg one.

----------


## lolo

> Think I know who is the fast hand fast leg one.


Maybe he will sell it here later....



Just bought 2 bag of 1kg pack KNO3 at Y618. Still some 1/2 kg pack left there.

----------


## XnSdVd

Hey, does anyone know if it's legal to own KNO3? I.e. we buy from malaysia and bring back the legal amount without selling it? I believe it's similar to bubblegum right? You can eat it but not sell it.

----------


## celticfish

i think its control the sale of a restricted substance kind of thing.
if someone can have a license to sell then it should not be illegal to own.
as for bringing from across the causeway, i dont think they have got their act to coordinate with all the authorities yet.
so look out for a new rule on that soon...

----------


## XnSdVd

Looks like i'm going overseas =)

----------


## illumnae

I went and did some calculations in terms of cost of using Lushgro Aqua over KNO3 and the results are reassuring. It seems that annual cost increase for using Lushgro over KNO3 is not so high, because Seachem Equilibrium won't be needed when using Lushgro.

Based on my 4ft tank, 1kg of KNO3 and 1 bottle of Equilibrium will last me perhaps about 7-8 months (based on current actual usage) while a bottle of 1 litre Lushgro Aqua will last me 22 weeks (about 5 months). The KNO3 + Equilibrium in the quantities stated above will cost me $6 more than the Aqua, so i think multiplied over a year, the Aqua will cost me less than $10 more per year. This is taking the cost of KH2PO4 as a constant of course, since it has to be dosed for both KNO3 and Lushgro methods.

This calculation is made assuming that the recommended dosage of Lushgro will be sufficient for EI purposes. If i have to overdose Lushgro over and above the recommended dosage then cost of course will increase. Anyonee have experience on this? will the recommended dosage of Lushgro equal the ppm addition using dry ferts? 

if so, the ban doesn't really affect us as much as originally feared.

P.S. i haven't done the math yet for Wondergro yet due to its phosphate being included in the macro liquid thus not needing KH2PO4 dosing even when using their Macro+, but i'm pretty sure taking that into account, the Wondergro cost increase will be minimal as well

----------


## uklau

> Hey, does anyone know if it's legal to own KNO3? I.e. we buy from malaysia and bring back the legal amount without selling it? I believe it's similar to bubblegum right? You can eat it but not sell it.


 How much do you plan to carry? 1kg or 10 kg? I don't think you can get through the custom carrying huge amount of it  :Grin: . Better spend few more bucks than being suspected making a bomb  :Grin: .

----------


## zyblack

Hi guys, I just popped by Crawford Lane and found a few 1kg bottles of LushGro KNO3 still available at the "Hydroponics" mama shop. Price still the same.

----------


## illumnae

I just used the Excel calculator for Lushgro, and i've found that using the recommended dosage of Lushgro only adds 1/3 the recommended ppm for EI dosing, so costs have just tripled and it's definitely not worth it if i have to dose triple each time  :Mad:

----------


## stephen chung

> How much do you plan to carry? 1kg or 10 kg? I don't think you can get through the custom carrying huge amount of it . Better spend few more bucks than being suspected making a bomb .


Bro,

Looks like your wounder Gro is in business.. :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## uklau

Well, Wonder-Gro had been in business since May 2007. Although it is new to SG market, I'm happy with the feedbacks as many hobbyists had benefited from it  :Smile: .

Stay tune for the arrival of new packaging.... 1L & 5L of Macro+ & Micro+ liquids & super size bottle of Root+ (125 tabs)  :Shocked: . Wonder-Gro becomes much more affordable with the super size packaging as the cost per unit is even lower, a great deal for those who use substantial amount of aquarium fertilizer.

----------


## Shadow

any price info?

----------


## Plantbrain

Hummm................so.............why has not Gasoline on that list of ingredients then?

Highly explosive, same with propane, we can travel real fast with a tanker full, makes a really good bomb, often used for arson, can be pressurized to make a really nasty knock an entire block out type of explosion............but............it's legal..............totally unregulated, this is true everywhere......

Logic and common sense evades the legal process.
You just do not make everything illegal and regulated in response to this.

Funny, here in the USA, they regulate this stuff to some degree and get really funny about KNO3, yet they do not regulate guns hardly at all, due to the pro gun lobby.

I've lost far more due to car accidents, guns than ever with a bomb. 
Scare of guns and cars more than any bomb maker.

If you buy larger amounts, say 25Kg, they do get you to sign a wavier, but that's just for a trace really, it will not ever stop someone bent on making and using a bomb for the wrong reasons. All the laws in the world will not stop that nor make you safer. That's not a pipe bomb, that's a pipe dream.  :Boo: 

Don't be fooled.

You might consider selling aquarium fertilizer labeled wonder grow(hint, really just dry KNO3), as long as it's labeled for A NON EXPLOSIVE USE, they might not care. Often that is the case, what it's labeled for is quite different then.

If I sell chemicals, or fertilizer, or things for the aquarium hobby, I have different rules.

you may as well.



Regards, 
Tom Barr

----------


## Shadow

welll said  :Well done:  but this is Singapore  :Grin:

----------


## XnSdVd

I find it strange too, considering a large percentage of the male population are demolitions trained. And we never used KNO3 to make our bombs in camp... It's usually petrol or kerosine... Though, i can't help but wonder if it might be a good opportunity to ban combustible fuels and force people to switch to electric cars and solar power  :Razz:

----------


## Shadow

yeah that would save the world from green house effect.

----------


## Shaihulud

Potassium nitrate is used to make black powder bomb, basically firecracker stuff. You would need alot of it just to make a substantial explosion, if the purpose of KNO3 is the potassium, i think any potassium compound would do, people don't really like nitrates in the tank.

----------


## zenscape

I use KNO3 for nitrate, not potassium. Potassium sulphate (K2SO4) for potassium (K). Potassium Phosphate for Phosphorous. Macronutrients are important to plant growth and they consist primarily of Nitrogen, Phosphorous, and Potassium. (N-P-K). The time tested Tom Barr's Estimative Index is to ensure N/P are not limited so as to prevent stunt plant growth. With healthy plants, algae is avoided. Hence, nitrate is important in planted tank and most folks here need nitrate and thats why concerns are expressed in this thread.

----------


## Plantbrain

> maybe they got a license to purchase and use KNO3? the website linked by valice did say "controlled" and not "banned" so it's not inconceivable that heavy duty users obtained a license


It's controlled here in the USA at larger volumes, do not fret.
They just take your name, ask what you are using it for etc.




> And we never used KNO3 to make our bombs in camp... It's usually petrol or kerosine...


Of course KNO3 is terrible for making bombs but gas and kerosene are great....but they put KNO3 on the list too due mostly to ignorance.
And we all know why they do not put gas on the list :Exasperated: 

Such laws will not stop anyone wanting to make a bomb. 
It's really a joke.

A simple solution hinted upon:

If the ferts are costing more, then using the ADA AS might be better.
Use about 1/2 EI dosing. Works pretty well unless you run really high lights and have very few fish.

Another hybrid method.

You can also extend the water change frequency EASILY to 2-4 weeks this way also, again, without testing. If you want to stick with full EI and run things as before, this also works.

Since you have some coming from the sediment, some from the water column, you have less demand for nutrients at both locations. 

So you can get by with less since cost is possibly an issue, I sort of doubt it is, you just will have to say what the KNO3 is for.

But the trade off is using the ADA As which has macros or making your own DIY mud under the sand etc is cost and hassle.

I've written plenty about that.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

----------


## uklau

Here are some updates on this matter:

http://www.spf.gov.sg/licence/AE/oth...%20RELEASE.pdf

http://www.spf.gov.sg/licence/AE/oth...Precursors.pdf

Think twice if you are still planning to buy from overseas or to stock up KNO3!

----------


## medicineman

Wah, this is worse than I thought.

Simple facts I can conclude from the national announcement :

1. You need to have licence in order to import/deal/handle/posses/keep/sale explosives precursor (KNO3).
2. You need to have licence to buy/posses/keep/use KNO3 and only from someone with licence (in other word, it will be sold to you by the right person only if you have licence).
3. Licence is available at cost and trough procedures to be fulfilled, and each licence cost applicable for each certain permit pleaded.
4. Quite a number of rules are to be met before one is considered worth of holding a licence.
5. Exclusions available for certain material that meets certain criteria (KNO3 preparations is limited as 5% solution or 5% w/w). This means KNO3 will still be available to non-licence people as liquified fertiliser or as a mixture of fertiliser preparation.

This licence and control act is sure tough to Aquarists who only use several grams of KNO3 over a course of a month  :Roll Eyes: 

So it is indeed NOT BANNED at all, just suddenly gone as luxury, dangerous item (just as worse to most aquarist though).

----------


## zyblack

Means we are reduced to buying expensive liquid ferts? Lucky I got a bottle of KNO3 last month. Hope it last me....years... :Grin:

----------


## uklau

Still dare to declare that you have KNO3... :Grin:

----------


## zyblack

I go dilute in water to 5&#37;! .....Think about 200 liters of 5% solutions....that is...a lot of bottles... :Laughing:

----------


## Shadow

hai... nothing to say  :Knockout:  probably will see increase in liquid ferts price soon

----------


## medicineman

> ...dilute in water to 5%! .....Think about 200 liters of 5% solutions....that is...a lot of bottles...


Hilarious!  :Grin: 
But remember that this rule applies from before last month and should some cop read this.... you know the drill  :Laughing: 

However I'm affraid that it is likely Singapore aquarist will be left to buying liquified fertiliser or perhaps dry form which has 5% or less KNO3 in it.

Over expensive? not necessarily.
I'd be helping Singapore to ease up a bit.

----------


## uklau

> I go dilute in water to 5%! .....Think about 200 liters of 5% solutions....that is...a lot of bottles...


Not that simple, zyblack. The solution will turn bad much faster then when it's in the dry form  :Grin: .

----------


## Shadow

solution can turn bad? I though it is just water and KNO3, unless there is algae  :Opps:  or some backteria that turn it into something else

----------


## zyblack

> Not that simple, zyblack. The solution will turn bad much faster then when it's in the dry form .


Ah maybe I will need to add some preservative..any recommendation?  :Grin:

----------


## domwong

Hi Peter,

Any news from them? My bottle is down to the final quarter...


dom




> Hi Peter
> 
> Thanks for your query.
> 
> Yes you are right. Our government has banned the sale of Potassium Nitrate
> in Singapore due to security reasons. Reason - it CAN ALSO be used as an
> ingredient to ignite bombs.
> 
> However, permission has been granted in other countries to use this
> ...

----------

